#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  > Nemetschek - Archicad: Γενικά

## SIRADRAB

Πήρα e-mail από top-software ότι κυκλοφόρησε η ελληνική έκδοση του archicad 13. θα μου πείτε, ακόμη παλεύουμε με την 12, αλλά...

*Επίσης θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να μάθουμε σε τι μηχάνημα ''τρέχουμε'' το πρόγραμμα. Εγώ δουλεύω σε PC, με intel core i7 cpu 940, 2.93 GHz, 2.99 RAM, NVIDIA Quadro FX 1700, WINDOWS XP, και δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι ευχαριστημένος σε ταχύτητα.

----------


## Xάρης

Μόλις πήρα και εγώ το ενημερωτικό email με την προσφορά που ισχύει *μέχρι 24.12.2009*.

Archicad 13 
κλειδί
Βιβλία
--------------
ΣΥΝΟΛΟ = *3.350¤* + ΦΠΑ
*440¤* το συμβόλαιο

και δώρο:

Artlantis R3 - πρόγραμμα φωτορεαλιστικής απεικόνισης

*ή* 

Virtual Building Global - πρόγραμμα για 3D παρουσίαση

*ή*

το συμβόλαιο.

----------


## cv01302

Όταν είχα ενδιαφερθεί για το AC12 (με δωρεάν την αναβάθμιση σε AC13), για νέους μηχανικούς μου είχαν στείλει προσφορά ¤2.660 + ¤440 το συμβόλαιο (όλες οι τιμές δίχως ΦΠΑ) χωρίς όμως κάποιο δώρο. Παραθέτω τις τιμές για να υπάρχει σύγκριση και μόνο.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## chriefth

@SIRADRAB...Ο επεξεργαστής σου είναι άριστος, όμως η μνήμα σου είναι ελάχιστη..για σύνθετα μοντέλα πρέπει να χεις τουλάχιστον 6GB RAM..και γενικότερα επειδή είμαι χρήστης του Archicad και του Artlantis έχω ακούσει από ειδήμονες σε αυτά τα προγράμματα που προανέφερα ότι γενικός δεν εκμεταλλεύονται καλά και έξυπνα τους πόρους του συστήματος σε σχέση με το 3D studio Max!

----------

